# Time off work for Fertility Treatment



## amisafe (5 Dec 2009)

Hi,


----------



## Bob_tg (5 Dec 2009)

I have no experience of this specific scenario.  However, it sounds to me like annual leave or time off would need to be agreed in advance with your employer.  There is a chance therefore that they could find out.

If you get to the point of disclosure, and if you are concerned about your position in work and pending redundancies, I would advise that you see an employment lawyer.  The worst case scenario is that your employers knows of your intent to get pregnant and would make your redundant before that point.


----------



## amisafe (5 Dec 2009)

Hi


----------



## WaterSprite (5 Dec 2009)

I am not aware of any protected leave for fertility treatment.  That said, there's no protected leave for medical appointments either, so it sounds like it's down to your employer's policy about these types of things.

I also think you should use annual leave for this.


----------



## amisafe (5 Dec 2009)

Clearl


----------



## brigade (5 Dec 2009)

Your employer can give you the time off unpaid. Depending on your employers policy they do not have to pay you for this leave.


----------



## amisafe (5 Dec 2009)

delete


----------



## Calebs Dad (5 Dec 2009)

You have no entitlement to any special leave for fertility treatment. I would however expect an employer to show a degree of sympathy and understanding - this to include some flexibility. This matter if discussed between an employee and an employer should remain confidential, as would any arrangements put in place to deal with the situation.

www.hr-sos.ie


----------



## amisafe (5 Dec 2009)

delete


----------



## enoxy (6 Dec 2009)

amisafe said:


> Can I just add that I am not looking for any "special entitlements" just to be treated the same as anyone else having medical treatment,


 
However this type of medical treatment is elective i.e.. your choice to undertake, you have no illness as such which requires you to attend a doctor. Therefore you don't have an *entitlement* to leave for these appts. 

Ideally you should be given access to reasonable unpaid leave, but your employer is running a business so your requirements need to fit in with commercial realities. In this harsh economic climate your employer can probably play hard-ball with you. Good luck in any case.


----------



## WaterSprite (6 Dec 2009)

enoxy said:


> However this type of medical treatment is elective i.e.. your choice to undertake, you have no illness as such which requires you to attend a doctor. Therefore you don't have an *entitlement* to leave for these appts.
> 
> Ideally you should be given access to reasonable unpaid leave, but your employer is running a business so your requirements need to fit in with commercial realities. In this harsh economic climate your employer can probably play hard-ball with you. Good luck in any case.



My point is that one doesn't have an *entitlement* to take time off for any non-pregnancy-related medical appointments (i.e. if you are not pregnant).  That's why I referred to the employer's policy.  It is up to them whether (i) they have a policy relating to taking paid or unpaid leave off for medical appointments and (ii) if they view fertility treatment as a medical appointment.



amisafe said:


> Clearly you have never been in a position like this, lucky you



This is completely irrelevant.  I was answering the question based on the facts you supplied.  If you can answer (or have your employer answer) the questions (i) and (ii) above, then you will know where you stand.  As I have said, there is no statutory basis for allowing paid or unpaid time off for medical (or non-medical) appointments; therefore, you may have to take them out of holiday time.


----------



## jhegarty (6 Dec 2009)

amisafe said:


> Can I just add that I am not looking for any "special entitlements" just to be treated the same as anyone else having medical treatment, ie time to attend medical appointments (paid or unpaid) & to not lose my job for wanting to have a baby.
> 
> Thanks for the responses




But no one has any rights to time off for medical treatment. It's compeltely at the employers discretion.


----------

